# Springtail help!!! MOLD



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

i just finished planting my 20L tank. i am waiting for it to establish for 1 month before i put 3 luecs into it...i have noticed mold growing on my drift wood...Would spring tails eat the mold? or is this a miss-conception? I would order off joshsfrogs.com and culture them as food too.


Any help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, springtails will eat mold. Mold is a natural part of a vivs cycle though. No need to be overly concerned. First thread shows what I have available. Second thread is detailed instructions.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...ieds/72068-springtails-isopods-available.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it driftwood or grapewood? Mold doesn't usually grow on my drift wood. Grape wood still contains some sugars which allows it to mold for a period of time and it usually dies off eventually. As for mold.. springs will usually take care of it.


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, i live south of denver! i might have to buy some springtails! soon


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

DARTGUY41 said:


> Is it driftwood or grapewood? Mold doesn't usually grow on my drift wood. Grape wood still contains some sugars which allows it to mold for a period of time and it usually dies off eventually. As for mold.. springs will usually take care of it.


 i dont know what wood...my brother got it for me...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Locals get discounts as I don't have to deal with shipping. Plus, I just want to help locals to get the hobby better established around here. PM me for details.


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd recommend getting a few different types of springtails and isos, as some spend almost all of their time in the substrate, while other venture above the substrate more often and clean up poop better.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> I'd recommend getting a few different types of springtails and isos, as some spend almost all of their time in the substrate, while other venture above the substrate more often and clean up poop better.


Especially since he gets the "Locals" discount!


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Especially since he gets the "Locals" discount!


What kinds should i get?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pinks and temperates are my faves. Giant black Tomocerus are cool but I wouldn't get them for my first ones.


----------



## moosenart (Aug 6, 2011)

i think i will get pinks first and temperates when i get my frogs


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish I knew doug gives discounts to locals, i'll have to stop by soon! Could really like to use some pros advice and pick up some of the addiction of.... BUGS!


----------

